# Antimode 8033 Wins Prestigious Award



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello,

Some great news regarding Anti-Mode.

DSPeaker is proud to announce that its Anti-Mode 8033 subwoofer time-domain equalizer gets one of the most respected awards in the June/July 2010 issue of _The Absolute Sound_ magazine, the "*Golden Ear Award*". The Golden Ear Award is given only to a very few selected audio components each year, those that break new ground in audio technology. Anti-Mode 8033 is now unquestionably the best automatic subwoofer equalizer in the world!

"The result is superlative bass from any decent subwoofer."

"Even relatively inexpensive subwoofers enter the realm of
close-to-perfect bass."

"A must-try product for anyone who uses a subwoofer, and yet another
stage in the use of DSP to rationalize audio."

Dr. Robert E. Greene, _The Absolute Sound_ June/July 2010

We have stock and have recently lowered the price for Canadians. Special pricing of $250 is still available with the purchase of a subwoofer kit.

Bob


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow that's great. I love mine. So easy to use with great results.:clap:


----------

